# The Sound Blaster Pen



## bruce119 (May 28, 2008)

This is my latest printed circuit board pen. It is a Sound Blaster card. I did it for trade for the guy that fixed my computer. He gave me the old card I gave him the pen. As I said before they are not easy to do. If anyone attempts it please protect yourself there are a lot of nasty stuff when sanding these down. You do not want to breath the sanding dust. This is a baron roller ball.

As always comments, criticism, opinions, suggestions all welcome.

http://www.penturners.org/oldalbums/bruce119/SoundCardPen02.jpg







Thanks
Bruce


----------



## mitchm (May 28, 2008)

Bruce, stunning pen!! Absobloodylutely incredible work!!![][8D]


----------



## Dalecamino (May 28, 2008)

Bruce , these circuit board pens are just totally remarkable . Thanks for sharing and for the warnings . But , I don't think I'll be breathing any o that kind of dust for a long time ! That's beautiful ! [8D]


----------



## rccrazybill (May 28, 2008)

That looks Fantastic and hard as hell!


----------



## philb (May 28, 2008)

That looks awesome!

Do you have a tutorial of how you do them, as i just don't get how you bend a solid PCB around the barrel!


Keep up the good work!


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 28, 2008)

I think the guy who fixed your computer got the better deal.  Very creative.


----------



## gerryr (May 28, 2008)

These are really cool.[]


----------



## Randy_ (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by philbaldwin_
> 
> .....Do you have a tutorial of how you do them, as i just don't get how you bend a solid PCB around the barrel.....



Check out the first post here and you will get the idea.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=37023


----------



## Jim15 (May 28, 2008)

Another amazing pen.


----------



## desertyellow (May 29, 2008)

Highly creative.
Inspiring.

Tony,
Las Vegas


----------



## Ozzy (May 29, 2008)

That is awesome! I tried one last week but I didn't cut it wide enough, so it didn't wrap completely around the tube. Plan on trying another today. 

Do you have overlap on yours?


----------



## Hello (May 29, 2008)

ok....that.....IS COOL!
I'm gonna' try it!


----------



## pendemonium (May 29, 2008)

Very Cool


----------



## penspin (May 29, 2008)

Very nice.  I'm gonna have to try that sometime.


----------



## ESwindell (May 29, 2008)

Bruce,
Outstanding work.
God Bless,
Eric


----------



## GaryMGg (May 29, 2008)

5665 7279 2056 6572 7920 6E69 6365 2E
546F 6F20 636F 6F6C 2E


----------



## Kami (May 29, 2008)

WANT!

Great Work


----------



## wicook (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GaryMGg_
> 
> 5665 7279 2056 6572 7920 6E69 6365 2E
> 546F 6F20 636F 6F6C 2E


+

OK, Gary. That looks like machine code...but I've been away from it for too long to make sense of it...are you gonna clarify?


----------



## RONB (May 29, 2008)

The pen looks great. Are you going to tell us how it's done? I would like to try one without the threat of death.I don't want it to be my last pen.[xx(]


----------



## bruce119 (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rccrazybill_
> 
> That looks Fantastic and hard as hell!


It sure is I only have about a 25% success rate. It can be very frustrating. [}]



> _Originally posted by Randy__
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Randy 



> _Originally posted by wicook_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bill I'm with you lost I don't work with or understand computers. I can tear them apart though. [8D]



> _Originally posted by RONB_
> 
> The pen looks great. Are you going to tell us how it's done? I would like to try one without the threat of death.I don't want it to be my last pen.[xx(]



Take a look at the link Randy posted to my last one it tells a little. Basically I take the big stuff off the board sand it down paper thin and wrap it around the tube and cast it. Simple as that. 

Caution if anyone attempts this do protect yourself. As I was told there are some nasty stuff in the boards. Lead, fiberglass and who knows what else. I know I am covered in a fine dust when I sand one of these down. Oh and those little component thingys they still hold a charge cause when I am sanding I have to ground myself otherwise I get zapped with a ton of static. [:0]

Thanks for all the comments.
Bruce


----------



## GaryMGg (May 29, 2008)

Hi Bill,
It's just hex.
"Very very nice. Too cool."
Binary would've been: 01010110 01100101 01110010 01111001 00100000 01010110 01100101 01110010 01111001 00100000 01101110 01101001 01100011 01100101 00101110 01010100 01101111 01101111 00100000 01100011 01101111 01101111 01101100 00101110


----------



## PR_Princess (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GaryMGg_
> 
> Binary would've been: 01010110 01100101 01110010 01111001 00100000 01010110 01100101 01110010 01111001 00100000 01101110 01101001 01100011 01100101 00101110 01010100 01101111 01101111 00100000 01100011 01101111 01101111 01101100 00101110



Sorry Gary,


Does not compute!! [}]


----------



## Randy_ (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GaryMGg_
> 
> 5665 7279 2056 6572 7920 6E69 6365 2E
> 546F 6F20 636F 6F6C 2E



49 6167 7265 65 2121


----------



## GaryMGg (May 29, 2008)

Princess,
I didn't write that one; I can do hex but binary's too much work. I use a translator. []
Randy, that should be 4920 61....


----------



## Randy_ (May 29, 2008)

Oops.  You are correct.  Not my specialty!![B)]

Then again, yours probably should have been:

5665 7279 2056 6572 7920 6E69 6365 2E 
0D0A 546F 6F20 636F 6F6C 2E


----------



## wicook (May 29, 2008)

OH MY GOODNESS! Look what you've started!! [8D] One of our moderators surely will shut this thread down now... [^][}]


----------



## Dalecamino (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for the information Bruce ! Maybe I'll be bold enogh to put it to use SOMEDAY !


----------



## keapople (May 30, 2008)

So what did you use to sand it?

Kirby


----------



## krap22 (Jul 31, 2008)

being a computer geek with old computers laying around down in the basement, i am going to have to attempt one of these.  any other tips and tricks you have for us?


----------



## devowoodworking (Jul 31, 2008)

very cool idea, again!:biggrin:


----------



## DSallee (Jul 31, 2008)

Bruce... I'm gonna echo whats already been said... that is just too cool! Is there ANYTHING you haven't tried to make a pen out of?? :worship:

Talk about RECYCLE.... LOL :bananen_smilies104:

Dave


----------



## redfishsc (Jul 31, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That is some real genius at work there!!! That is just plain awesome!!!


----------

